# Need help controlling acceleration/deceleration.



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm new to railroading and am looking for help to achieve my railroad goals. See below for my inventory and my questions. Thanks a ton!

*MY RAILROAD GOALS:* (Illustrated in this post’s image.)
1.* Point to Point
2.* Pauses at each point for a value I set.
3.* Accelerates at a slow rate (a value I set) from stop.
4.* Reaches a top speed that I set (which will be fairly slow).
5.* Begins to decelerate at a point that I choose. *(Most likely the halfway point.)
6.* Comes to a smooth stop at the other point.
7.* Repeat from step 3.
8. After setting up the train’s performance, the operation is hands-free.

This train, going soothingly back and forth, will be a feature in my house similar to how a lava lamp sits there and does its thing.


*LOCOMOTIVE AND CARS*
I have a Williams SD45-201 O Scale Burlington Northern SD45 Diesel (Three-rail locomotive)
The locomotive will pull three hoppers and one caboose.

*TRACK*
Lionel O Gauge Tubular straight track. (17 feet)

*CONTROLLER, SENSORS AND POWER SUPPLY*
This is where I need your help.

*WHAT I DON’T UNDERSTAND*
1. Which system will achieve my railroad goals (below).
2. How to make the train’s performance automated – hands-free – once i turn it on.

*MY SKILLS*
1. Woodworking
2. Light coding/programming
3. Electrical (soldering, multimeter)


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You might check the arduino threads in our
Technical forum, tho they are using DC and DCC
on the tracks.

Lionel trains use variable AC, but there is a
control system somewhat similar to DCC
available.

I would suggest you have your thread moved to
our 0 Gauge forum where you would likely have
a broader base of members who work with 3 rail trains.

Don


----------



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

DonR said:


> You might check the arduino threads in our
> Technical forum, tho they are using DC and DCC
> on the tracks.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I think what you're after is an AR 2.

http://www.traintekllc.com/circuitr...CyEiFAZh70hcLYxSoXFTnuQBekWoNFvO2IaAhnr8P8HAQ

If you wanted multiple stopping points you can couple a DT4 with it.

I don't think the exact location where it begins decel is adjustable, but it does decelerate, no jerking to a stop.

though to be fair I don't know if it'll work with 3 rail.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

theinteresthunter said:


> This train, going soothingly back and forth, will be a feature in my house similar to how a lava lamp sits there and does its thing.


I thought the appeal of the lava lamp was that constantly changed.

It might be possible in JMRI with two rail but don't know how you'd go about it in 3 rail. As Don says some experts in O might be able to help you out.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

It's analog, but Dallee electronics offers a control unit that will give you the back and forth feature, and I believe the accel/decel rates are adjustable.( I could be wrong on that).
I have their crossing flashers with sound on my layout, installation was a snap and it is current sensing, no detectors to mess with.


----------

